# Computer wont boot past HP splash screen



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm having a huge problem that is driving me crazy. My neigbor asked me to look over his computer that was giving problems.

Specs:
HP Pavilion 7850
Intel Pentium III socket 370 933MHz CPU
Asus CUW-AM Motherboard
3dFX N2544 PCI video card
384MB PC100 RAM (256MB + 128MB)
Fujitsu MPG3409AT 40GB UATA/100 hard drive

The problem is that the pc will not go past the HP logo screen. When the pc is turned on, the HP logo comes up and stays on the screen, it doesnt go past this. 

I noticed that the hard drive activity light in front of the pc stays solid. This is a little confusing because to my understanding, this light should be blinking as the hard drive is active. I dont want to think that it is the hard drive the problem because, the pc was able to boot into windows xp once since my friend gave it to me to fix. And I removed the hard drive and connected it to my gateway pc in slave mode, and I was able to run a couple of tests on it, which it passed.

Another thing is that the pc makes beeping sounds when started, but not all the time, just some times it is started. I researched it and the beeping sounds are codes. From what I hear when the PC is turned on, is the beeping sounds are 3-1-4-3. I tried researching this and there is not BIOS beep codes in this range of beeps. But I'm 100% sure that those are the beeps and the order in which they beep. 

I tried booting up with only the keyboard, mouse, and monitor connected and still nothing, not boot up past the HP logo screen. I disconnected both optical drives, and all PCI cards (video, network, and modem), to see if that made a diferrence, but still nothing. :4-dontkno

I dont know if its the power supply because I see the power supply unit fan spinning, and cpu fan spinning. I heard that you can tell for sure if either one of theses were not spinning. 

I even removed the CMOS battery from the motherboard for about 5 minutes to see if that helped in any way, but still nothing.:4-dontkno

This is all the info I can provide. I have not left any details out.

Could it be the motherboard? As I said before, I was able to boot into xp once, then never again after that, only thing that happens is the HP logo comes up on the screen and stays there for ever. 

PLEASE HELP>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## prudhoc1 (Jan 24, 2008)

I had the EXACT same problem with my custom built tower, most towers are bought with auto updates (windows and sometimes BIOS) keyword BIOS. can you find out if the motherboard has EZ Flash, It's a BIOS prob, i had to re-install my BIOS and have not had the prob for 8 months > when i reinstalled BIOS) to do the EZ Flash you need a floppy and obviously floppy drive. normally you press Ctrl+F2 you will need to find out your motherboard make and model and find the BIOS download from your manufacturer. 

or give me the info and i will find asap.

Prudhoc1


----------



## divine chief (Mar 4, 2008)

For ASUS just go to their main site http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us for bios. Obviously be very carefull in using bios, because the the few byes of data can really mess up your system. Some computers have backups saying these aren't the right bios, before the flash, but just make sure you have the right ones if bios is the key issue.

It seems like those are the codes, but just double check on Asus's website.

A person can trash their motherboard in a heartbeat by just a few bytes of data. Especially messing up the bios flash. I'd do bios flash as a last resort unless there's a need for an upgrade such as bigger hard drive ect...


----------



## prudhoc1 (Jan 24, 2008)

Right already says model...DUh im dumb 2day!

I'll look 4 bios just in case he needs it.


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

*The motherboard is an ASUS CUW-AM socket 370. *

I tried going to the ASUS support website, but nothing would come up for this motherboard; could it be because its a really old motherboard?

What's another way that i can get the BIOS for this motherboard?:4-dontkno


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

thanx prudhoc1...........................


----------



## prudhoc1 (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm good at finding this stuff, i'll strt looking right now


----------



## prudhoc1 (Jan 24, 2008)

I to went to the website (ASUS) im a premium member! and it says that your mobo dont exist???? it has CUW-RM sure it's not RM?? not seeing any CUW-AM board there on the S370 list.

I'll keep looking...


----------



## prudhoc1 (Jan 24, 2008)

On HP site its called the MEW-AM

Here's a link, couldnt check it out cause it was under maintenance but if it's n o good just tell me i'll find another.

http://www.asus.com/support/download/item.aspx?ModelName=MEW-AM&Type=All


----------



## prudhoc1 (Jan 24, 2008)

Just found the Bios but it's the The ME Operating System, what is he running?


----------



## prudhoc1 (Jan 24, 2008)

ME Bios link

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...softwareitem=pv-17893-1&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN


----------



## prudhoc1 (Jan 24, 2008)

Found all os link on ASUS, looked under MEW-AM this is the link,

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us


----------



## prudhoc1 (Jan 24, 2008)

Found all os link on ASUS, looked under MEW-AM this is the link,

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm 100% sure that the motherboard model number is CUW-AM. That's what is on the mobo itself. 

I also checked the Asus website and like yourself, I couldn't find it either.:4-dontkno


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

> I dont know if its the power supply because I see the power supply unit fan spinning, and cpu fan spinning. I heard that you can tell for sure if either one of theses were not spinning.


this doesnt mean that the power supply isnt bad.

try resetting the cmos, pull the battery out for 30 min after you unplug and destatic yourself.


----------



## prudhoc1 (Jan 24, 2008)

try what speedster123 said and i'll keep looking.


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

speedster123, I tried what you recommended, but still nothing. Same thing happens. I went ahead and purchase a Motherboard Analyzer/POST card on ebay which connects to the serial port on the pc and it claims to find out exactly what the problem is with the pc. Maybe I should of asked this before I purchased it, but do you guys think it works? I have not received it yet, I should have it by the middle of next week. I'm so curious and persistent to finding out what the issue is, that I felt this would help. I will post the results I get after trying the analyzer. 

I do appreciate everyones help that has tried to help me out so far.


----------



## prudhoc1 (Jan 24, 2008)

sorry guys, I've been absent 4 awhile, go ahead and try the tester, and as u said give the results.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Do you have the OS dvd? Boot from it and repair your installation.


----------



## hades54 (Apr 15, 2008)

I have the same problem same computer please tell me how you fixed it.


----------

